Ask HN: How do you keep track/save your learnings?(so that you can revisit them) - mezod
======
westurner
\- Vim Voom: `:Voom rest` , ':Voom markdown`

\- Jupyter notebooks

\- Sphinx docs: [https://wrdrd.com/docs/consulting/research#research-
tools](https://wrdrd.com/docs/consulting/research#research-tools) src:
[https://github.com/wrdrd/docs/blob/master/docs/consulting/re...](https://github.com/wrdrd/docs/blob/master/docs/consulting/research.rst)

\- Sphinx wiki (./Makefile):

\-- Src:
[https://github.com/westurner/wiki](https://github.com/westurner/wiki)

\-- Src:
[https://github.com/westurner/wiki/wiki](https://github.com/westurner/wiki/wiki)

\-- Web:
[https://westurner.org/wiki/workflow](https://westurner.org/wiki/workflow)

~~~
mezod
interesting stuff, thanks for sharing!

------
inetsee
Use a spaced repetition flashcard program like Anki or Mnemosyne or one of the
others
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_flashcard_software](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_flashcard_software))
and use it on a regular basis, preferably every day.

~~~
westurner
+1 for spaced repetition.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaced_repetition)

------
CarolineW
neurocroc is organising all his/her knowledge in a mind-map:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=neurocroc](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=neurocroc)

You can also look at all the things people have written here about Mind Maps:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mind%20map&sort=byDate&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mind%20map&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
iEchoic
These are usually web links for me, so I drop them in Chrome bookmark folders.
The nice thing about Chrome bookmark folders is that they give you both
hierarchal navigation (for directed browsing), and search - just type
keywords/thoughts into the omnibar that you want to recall and your bookmarks
are prioritized in that list.

~~~
mezod
yeah but then you have to skim through the whole bookmark again to find what
you need right?

~~~
iEchoic
Yup. I find that the hardest part is finding the link, not finding the content
in the link though.

------
herbst
i dont, thats what google is for IMO

~~~
mezod
I'm not talking about specific technical stuff, more like stuff that's worth
having in mind and that we may forget, i.e relevant quotes, methodologies,
ways of approaching problems, etc

